# Apple TV 4G debit ethernet inférieur Wifi



## simon_mac (9 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,
j'ai la Fibre à la maison et depuis Noël une belle apple TV.
je connecte cette dernière en wifi. Débit speedtest 175 Mbps descendants.

Cet après-midi, je file acheté un câble ethernet espérant gagné quelques Mo et là surprise, le débit descendant plafonne à 85Mbps.
je change de câble, de port ethernet sur la livebox pareil.
je branche mon macbook air en ethernet (via adaptateur) sur le même port de la livebox : 210 Mbps !

je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'arrive pas à obtenir ce débit sur l'apple TV. Il y a un paramètre qu'il faut activer.
Merci par avance de vos réponses. Bonne soirée
Simon


----------



## mikouz (10 Janvier 2016)

Salut, le port ethernet intégré à l'Apple TV est limité à 100mb :/


----------



## simon_mac (10 Janvier 2016)

Merci Mikouz,
je n'avais même pas imaginé une telle restriction ! 
dommage


----------



## swake29 (2 Juillet 2016)

La restriction est simple, un film en 1080p ne sature pas une liaison Eth Base 100 donc aucun intérêt de mettre une interface Base 1000 qui ne servirait à rien, sachant en plus qu'il n'est pas possible d'accéder au stockage interne de l'Atv. 
Par contre, comment et avec quoi as tu tester le débit ??


----------

